
PostmarketOS in 2020-02 - ollieparanoid
https://postmarketos.org/blog/2020/02/17/postmarketos-in-2020-02/
======
jeroenhd
This is a great project. I've put it on my old tablet and it's surprisingly
quick. Sadly, it's an old ARMv7 chip so there's not a lot of Alpine packages
compiled for it and the graphics aren't hardware accelerated; would be nice to
run Firefox...

I wish manufacturers would upstream their changes but that's probably never
going to happen. Now my tablet is running Linux 3.0 so it won't even boot
systemd let alone anything that requires GPU acceleration.

I also noticed the weird partition schema Android uses (6 different partitions
larger than 100MB on my tablet) doesn't play well with normal operating
systems. I don't know how many partitions are required to get the system
booting so I can't really remove any.

That all being said, the devices running mainline are doing great on pmOS. I
admire the people who build on the open source GPU code, I'd have no idea
where to even start working on something like that.

I hope this project will be as successful as some of the custom ROM
communities in a few years time when the project has had time to smoothen
things out.

------
commoner
> @afontain has impressive results to show regarding Anbox: the Android
> compatibility layer, that was never tested much outside of Ubuntu, is for
> the first time running on postmarketOS / Alpine Linux!

It's great to see this. With Anbox, Linux phones will gain access to a large
selection of Android apps, which would make it easier for people to make the
switch from Android/iOS.

~~~
webmobdev
Just a rant - I know why we need it, but I wish mobile OSes like Sailfish OS
or postmarketOS didn't require crap like "Android compatibility layers",
especially when we are turning to them to get away from Android in the first
place!

~~~
ollieparanoid
If it makes you feel better: this will always be optional, and we strongly
advise against using Android apps on postmarketOS unless there is no
alternative for one's use case.

With that being said, I find this an incredible technical achievement by
Antoine Fontaine. I've tried to run it on postmarketOS myself, and ran into
all kinds of problems with LXC and what not (since Ubuntu used another version
than Alpine, at least at that point in time). All I got was this loading
screen: [https://postmarketos.org/static/img/2018-06/anbox-
starting.j...](https://postmarketos.org/static/img/2018-06/anbox-starting.jpg)

------
ollieparanoid
Why does Hacker News auto-capitalize the first letter? It's "postmarketOS"
with a lowercase p, just like blink-182.

------
dzonga
this is really impressive.

